# Left rear power window problem



## jmansr (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello,

Just picked up a 99 A6. I've got an issue with the left rear window not working at all. Not with the master, the door or the rear switch. Noticed the light on the switch also doesn't light up. Swapped the left and the right switches and found even the known good switch does not light up or move the window. Checking the wiring diagram I can see that the left and right rear doors share a ground and share the power to the light on the switches. also the switch grounds through the motor/control module but the light does not. 

The lock works which makes me believe the wiring to the door as whole is alright, unless I'm missing something. Are the door jam connectors a known issue on these cars?

Anyone else encountered this?


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

Had The Same problem left rear door wouldn't roll up or down on the window, Tried New switch, new motor. 

The problem seemed to be wire was cut/pinched under boot where it goes from door to car frame, pull the Boot back and check all wires in there and see if you have a cut wire like I did.


----------



## jmansr (Jun 11, 2005)

Ah ha, that's exactly what has happened. Didn't realise that the windows and door locks share a ground but have different ground wires through the door jam. Found the big brown ground wire was snapped, crimped on a butt connector and everything is working great now.


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

Same exact thing was one mine. it sucked, I even jumped the gun and bought a new window motor... only to realize it wasn't the problem. 

Glad you got it fixed and glad I could help out with the issue.


----------

